# Roomies in Buena Vista



## Ellie_Colorado (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey, sorry I don't know of any rentals in BV, I am still looking for a place myself. But I thought I would say Hi because I am going to be working in the office at AVA.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

*roomies*

I may no of a place or two, a lot of AVA guides camp out for the summer as well. Send me a pm if you're still looking and I can check with a few folks.


----------



## DIYchick (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks for all the posts and PM's. BV feels like a pretty welcoming place and not even there yet! Can't for summer to arrive so I can get out and the water and meet some of you lovely people! Wanted to let you all know I have found a place to stay for the summer  and can't wait to arrive mid-may. Looking forward to meeting you all and good luck for those of you still househunting!

Nisha


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm heading to B.V. from Arcata, Cali this summer (Mid-may - September), to work for CKS. I've been looking around for a place and South Main said they may have a spot that's ~$500 a month. So if I had one other person it would be ~$250 a person, 3 would be ~$165 etc. If you're interested email me @ [email protected] 

Paul
Untitled Document


----------

